# Tamoxifen Citrate



## funkdocta (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey guys,

Im after getting some Tamoxifen Citrate (Nolva) and some Tri-Max but only site I know is customnutrition and they dont ship overseas anymore 

Does anyone know a reliable site I can get Nolva and Tri-Max that ships to the UK?

thanks in advance.


----------



## pop (Nov 5, 2004)

hello  m8  welcome, iam  from  uk aswell


----------



## funkdocta (Nov 5, 2004)

thankyou pop  

no gimmie some sites!!


----------



## redspy (Nov 5, 2004)

ancillaryguys.com ship Tamoxifen internationally.  They aren't the cheapest supplier but most don't ship internationally.  I don't know of any site that ships Trimax internationally.


----------



## funkdocta (Nov 5, 2004)

thanks 

How is the liquid nolva taken though? 

Also is the nolva best taken staked with my M1T and 4AD or after cycle? My first time with M1T so Im not 100% sure. Ive used 6-oxo post cycle in the past but Im aware nolva is recomended with M1T.

The T3 has grabbed my attention on that site aswell. Ive used T3 tablets in the past and they really are miracle tabs if used correctly. Is that taken the same way as the nolva?


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 5, 2004)

Nolva is used PCT, just like 6-oxo. Read the sticky on Prohormones at the top of this forum: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27368


----------



## funkdocta (Nov 5, 2004)

cheers, dont know how i missed that thread.

 So im guessing then that ancillaryguys products are sublingual? 

 Would like to hear some feedback from someone whos used there products if anyone has? 

 Also anyone fancy giving me a good example of a 4 week cycle? The stuff I have/will have is... M1T, 4-AD, 6-oxo and Nolva. Also this is not my first time using "supplements" if you know what I mean. 

 thanks in advance


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 5, 2004)

I wouldn't suggest using M1T for your first cycle, but the following cycle should yield great results:

Week 1-3: 5mg of M1T & 300mg transdermal 4-AD twice a day.
Week 4-5: 60 mg of Nolva
Week 6-7: 30 mg Nolva 

Search the different threads people have posted on their cycles. A lot of people have side effects from M1T. You should become familir with how do deal with them before you start your cycle. Good luck.


----------



## funkdocta (Nov 5, 2004)

Ive used alot stronger stuff than M1T in the past and I know all about side effects. I have quite a lot experience using steriods, I just thought I would give this a try instead of going back onto them plus hard to get hold of anything here atm. My main concern was about using the liquid nolva as I aint tried it before.

 Anyways thanks for info I'll be sure to post back with my results


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 6, 2004)

alright geez! 

i just ordered from this site - http://www.jupiterpharmacy.com

the ship globally and you can pay with visa/mastercard, it cost me like $72 dollars for 160 tabs of nolvadex (i dunno what that is in £'s but its damm cheap!! other roid sites i checked out were selling 30 tabs for £40!, i just bought 160 tabs for about the same price as 30!!)

the just emailed me to say it had been dispatched so hopefully it will come through in the next couple of weeks, if you want i'll let you know when it arrives

BTW i found it on some UK forums in a trusted sources list (1 of 4), so it should be safe


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

funkdocta said:
			
		

> Ive used alot stronger stuff than M1T in the past and I know all about side effects.


"HAVE" you used M1t though?  Side effects and effectiveness are two different things.  Just because something may work better than m1t doesn't mean you know jack about the sides of being on m1t


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 6, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> "HAVE" you used M1t though?  Side effects and effectiveness are two different things.  Just because something may work better than m1t doesn't mean you know jack about the sides of being on m1t



agreed

it don't get no stronger than methyl-1 T!


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 7, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> alright geez!
> 
> i just ordered from this site - http://www.jupiterpharmacy.com
> 
> ...


You did well for yourself, young d. That is where I got my nolva. Man, that stuff will give you zits like crazy, though.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 7, 2004)

With nolva, i break out big time on my traps and shoulders but nowhere else...


----------



## pop (Nov 7, 2004)

i pay £13 for 30 20mg of nolvadex, + £5 pound  delivery.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 7, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> With nolva, i break out big time on my traps and shoulders but nowhere else...


Makes my forehead look like the surface of the moon!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 7, 2004)

From all that I have seen and hear from people M1T is worse on the sides then Dbol....that is crazy...I have used 1TU and found it to be side effect free other then mild lethargy and it worked GREAT....M1T don't sound worth the added sides.


----------



## funkdocta (Nov 8, 2004)

After using Sustanon, Anapalon and other monster roids I thought you cant get much worse sides.  People react different to different stuff so I will be sure to stay on top of what im doing. Oh how I miss locating testex & deca and getting a sore ass from sus tho to be honest 

 You think 6-oxo along side my M1T-4AD cycle then onto nova 60/40/40/20 will be overkill?  

 I have milk thistle also but I hear thats best run after cycle because it can lesson the effect of the M1T?


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 8, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> From all that I have seen and hear from people M1T is worse on the sides then Dbol....that is crazy...I have used 1TU and found it to be side effect free other then mild lethargy and it worked GREAT....M1T don't sound worth the added sides.


M1T isn't that bad. The sides are exagurated. I did a hefty dose with some 4-AD and did just fine in the sac, had plenty of energy to do some of my most serious lifting ever, and my blood work showed that my values quickly went back to normal post cycle. I was shut down for longer than I expected, though. Most people that use M1T have never used gear and don't really know what it feels like, so they get caught off guard. I'd like to do it again with some Test E and HCG.  In fact, I won't touch it without HCG. It is an excellent lean mass builder, and as long as the balls can be kept up to size it will remain one of my favorite orals.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 8, 2004)

I think M1T sides vary from person to person. At 20 mg's a day, i had mild headaches at night and mild lethargy, but saw incredible gains. A buddy of mine ran 40mg's a day for a 5 week cycle with no 4-AD and no PCT and claims he did not see a single side effect but he did get the flu his first week off but said he kept almost all his gains. I think he's crazy for running that high a dose and for not running PCT. I agree with Pirate,i won't run M1T again without HCG.


----------



## X-Cop (Nov 8, 2004)

Man I wish I knew about this much stuff as you all do. I mean read thr jargon in the threads... Looks close to Klingon

I'm also pretty sure nobody is going to sell any gear to a cop.

I gues it's protein shakes,  creratine, and vitimins, 

  If had the $$$, maybe. GAH!!!   I'd still b4 lost,


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 9, 2004)

I have never ran M1T just because I've heard about the high risk of adverse side effects. 1-TU is just as good IMO and the sides I got from that were very slim. I suppose its possible I could have kick ass results from M1T...maybe someday I'll give it a go. Although I would rather just use Dbol.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 9, 2004)

X-Cop said:
			
		

> I'm also pretty sure nobody is going to sell any gear to a cop.


People sell gear to cops everyday. Often, they are unaware of if it, though.   By some of Rob's Anabolic Matrix-RX. By the warning labels on it, you would sware it is a very potent androgen.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 9, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Although I would rather just use Dbol.


As a standalone, I think you would have larger net gains (when the water is gone) from M1T, but that is debatable.


----------



## Brock Sampson (Dec 3, 2004)

Young D, did you ever receive the Nolva you ordered?  I have checked that company and can not access their site.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 3, 2004)

yes i got the nolva through within about 10 days of ordering, service was good!

I just checked the link and it tells me its down for maintenance, try again in a bit man


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 3, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> As a standalone, I think you would have larger net gains (when the water is gone) from M1T, but that is debatable.



As a stand alone oral I don't know...I really liked the 1-TU....if it were cheaper I would buy a shit load of it...I am actually thinking about stocking up on some M1T before the ban.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 3, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> As a stand alone oral I don't know...I really liked the 1-TU....if it were cheaper I would buy a shit load of it...I am actually thinking about stocking up on some M1T before the ban.



wasn't that comment about dbol?

i got a friend at my gym thats running dbol right now (oral only), gonna see how he gets on with it because if i want any all i gotta do is holler at him... (hes run injectibles in the past too, i dunno for some reason hes just running dbol right now, he pops em like they ain't nothin!)

obviously i need to research juice a lot more before i set a cycle up, and i will need to see how the pro-roids go 1st, but if i was to end up trying some dbol for say 4 weeks is nolva pct gonna be okay? (its a very big 'if' its not in my plans right now but it would be cool to have your buddy running the same stuff as you)

oh n' what are dbol sides like? i've heard a lot of acne thats about it!

peace


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 3, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> if i was to end up trying some dbol for say 4 weeks is nolva pct gonna be okay?


Yes


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 3, 2004)

dbol only can be expected to gain and lose a lot of water. Its best to run an injectible with it...but dbol only I'm sure has been done a million times with some success.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 5, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> dbol only can be expected to gain and lose a lot of water. Its best to run an injectible with it...but dbol only I'm sure has been done a million times with some success.



mannn i hate injections, but i guess i'm willing to give it a 'shot'!   

what is better for lean mass gains (I hate bloating, chubbyness, water weight etc...) out of Test and Deca? I've stocked up on all these PH don't even know if I wanna run it all now, I'm getting really tempted by the real shit! I never wanna get HUGE, just big and extremely ripped (shawn ray style) u know?

peace


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 5, 2004)

Shawn Ray is huge bro....all the pro BBers are huge compaired to normal people...even people that regularly lift. Deca and Test both make you retain water...along with most PH too. Its just part of the bulking that most people have to deal with. I am running Arimidex right now with my test/deca cycle and I am even holding water right now. I can't imagine how bloated and puffy I would be without it.


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 5, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Shawn Ray is huge bro....all the pro BBers are huge compaired to normal people...even people that regularly lift. Deca and Test both make you retain water...along with most PH too. Its just part of the bulking that most people have to deal with. I am running Arimidex right now with my test/deca cycle and I am even holding water right now. I can't imagine how bloated and puffy I would be without it.


 -how much arimidex are you running and are you using it ED or EOD? im gonna run a test/deca cycle in a month and was wondering how much arimidex to run


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 6, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Shawn Ray is huge bro....all the pro BBers are huge compaired to normal people...



yeah yeah of course hes huge, but he ain't huge like ron colman or jay cutler huge.... infact I'll change my opinion that Shawn Ray IS huge but he is also extremely ripped and still rather natural looking which is what i'm after... unlike the other freaks in pro BB which look utterly discusting! Shawn Ray looks awesome!


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 6, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> -how much arimidex are you running and are you using it ED or EOD? im gonna run a test/deca cycle in a month and was wondering how much arimidex to run



how much test/deca you running? and how long for?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 6, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> -how much arimidex are you running and are you using it ED or EOD? im gonna run a test/deca cycle in a month and was wondering how much arimidex to run



I'm taking 400mg Deca per week and 500mg Test E per week. I am running .5mg Arimidex EOD. I still am retaining water too so I'm sure it would be really shitty if I wasn't on arimidex.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 6, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> yeah yeah of course hes huge, but he ain't huge like ron colman or jay cutler huge.... infact I'll change my opinion that Shawn Ray IS huge but he is also extremely ripped and still rather natural looking which is what i'm after... unlike the other freaks in pro BB which look utterly discusting! Shawn Ray looks awesome!


\

Have you ever seen Shawn Ray in person? I've seen quite a few of the BBers in person and none of them look even close to natural. I saw Melvin Anthony in person not too long ago and he is a small pro compaired to jay,chris, or ronnie and let me tell you...he does not look normal/natural. He looked freaky.


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 6, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I'm taking 400mg Deca per week and 500mg Test E per week. I am running .5mg Arimidex EOD. I still am retaining water too so I'm sure it would be really shitty if I wasn't on arimidex.


 Yeah, that is what I plan on running. How far into your cycle are you and how has it been going so far?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 6, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Yeah, that is what I plan on running. How far into your cycle are you and how has it been going so far?



I am in my fourth week and up 10 lbs....I'm sure at this point most of that is water. I am expecting the next 8 weeks to be where I see most of the muscle gains since both the test and deca just kicked in full swing. So we'll see. I am going to start running clen/t3 in a week or two. So I'm probably limiting the amount of muscle I will gain on this cycle. Might have been better just running test since I am going to run the t3/clen for 6 weeks.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 7, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> \
> 
> Have you ever seen Shawn Ray in person? I've seen quite a few of the BBers in person and none of them look even close to natural. I saw Melvin Anthony in person not too long ago and he is a small pro compaired to jay,chris, or ronnie and let me tell you...he does not look normal/natural. He looked freaky.



no i haven't seen him in person, have you?

I'm not familiar with Melvin but Shawn looks great to me, nothing freaky about him just huge n' incredibly ripped up... but you wouldn't look at him and go OMG!!! he looks totally fucked up! yuck! like you would some of the bigger pro's. Like you said he is a 'small pro' thats all I was trying to say... and BTW i'd never call any of em 'small', like you said before they are all huge

is it worth running both test and deca first cycle? or is it best to run test only just to see how I react? worth running 50mg d/bol for the 1st month?

peace


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 7, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> no i haven't seen him in person, have you?
> 
> I'm not familiar with Melvin but Shawn looks great to me, nothing freaky about him just huge n' incredibly ripped up... but you wouldn't look at him and go OMG!!! he looks totally fucked up! yuck! like you would some of the bigger pro's. Like you said he is a 'small pro' thats all I was trying to say... and BTW i'd never call any of em 'small', like you said before they are all huge
> 
> ...




First off I have not met Shawn Ray, but out of the numerous pro BBers I have met my jaw drops every time.

You can run test by itself for your first cycle. I think thats a good idea because you'll want to know how you react to it. Running 50mg of dbol is way too much if its your first time. try 20-30mg instead. Determining if a cycle is worth running depends on what your goal is.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 8, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> First off I have not met Shawn Ray, but out of the numerous pro BBers I have met my jaw drops every time.
> 
> You can run test by itself for your first cycle. I think thats a good idea because you'll want to know how you react to it. Running 50mg of dbol is way too much if its your first time. try 20-30mg instead. Determining if a cycle is worth running depends on what your goal is.



okay i'm thinking of 10 weeks of test @ 500mg, first 4 weeks w/ dbol at 30mg ed

my buddy who i'ma get the shit off tells me there are loads of different tests, I wad thinking of test ethenate (or whatever it is...), he was like, well... they should have a number after them eg. 'test 250' or whatever, which number is for test e? if it ain't got one not to worry.. i'm sure the guy my buddy gets it from will know what test e is (hes fuckin massive, hes been juicing for decades)

anyway what should I use for pct, is nolva 40/40/20/20 2 weeks after my last test shot sufficient?

peace


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 8, 2004)

Well if your test e is 250mg/ml you just inject 2cc once a week or you can do 1cc twice a week. everything else looks ok...I plan to PCT Nolva 40mg for first week then lower dose to 20mg for another 5 weeks.


----------



## redspy (Dec 8, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> okay i'm thinking of 10 weeks of test @ 500mg, first 4 weeks w/ dbol at 30mg ed
> 
> my buddy who i'ma get the shit off tells me there are loads of different tests, I wad thinking of test ethenate (or whatever it is...), he was like, well... they should have a number after them eg. 'test 250' or whatever, which number is for test e? if it ain't got one not to worry.. i'm sure the guy my buddy gets it from will know what test e is (hes fuckin massive, hes been juicing for decades)
> 
> ...


You might want to add some HCG into your cycle to help reduce testicular shrinkage and to increase the effectiveness of PCT.


----------

